# split bolt connectors



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes.

The Split-Bolt specs only show one but that is for the tap conductor. You would have a second conductor that would feed the split-bolt.

NOTE: The link will take you to the alphabetical list. Click on the 'S'. Then look for "split-bolt/uninsulated" to show the specs for the split-bolt.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have not used split bolts for years they are a PITA and there are better options.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> I have not used split bolts for years they are a PITA and there are better options.


I only use them for pool bonding, good for direct burial.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Everything we put in the dirt is cadwelded.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> Everything we put in the dirt is cadwelded.


 
A little extreme for a swimming pool.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When is a better installl an extreme? Primarily we do not do pools, we do more in the data/communication/hospitals end.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> When is a better installl an extreme? Primarily we do not do pools, we do more in the data/communication/hospitals end.


 
When price matters.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When lives count!

Data center it is lost revenue, simming pools it a shocked human. Cost is minimal and connection is permanent.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> When lives count!
> 
> Data center it is lost revenue, swimming pools it a shocked human. Cost is minimal and connection is permanent.


I have no problem with my connections.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

"Well you see Your Honor, I couldn't afford to use the better connectors", I'd hate to have to say those words.


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> "Well you see Your Honor, I couldn't afford to use the better connectors", I'd hate to have to say those words.


Like I said, I have no problem with my connections. If there were a problem, it would be disallowed by the NEC.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Having been involved in libel cases, meeting NEC does not relieve you of responsibility, when those lawyers make you look like a total boob.

Look 1000's of pools are done with split bolts and I am really not arguing this point. I use cadweld JUST ME. we all have our preferences.

But believe me 100% right means little in court. Sad but true.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> Having been involved in libel cases, meeting NEC does not relieve you of responsibility, when those lawyers make you look like a total boob.
> 
> Look 1000's of pools are done with split bolts and I am really not arguing this point. I use cadweld JUST ME. we all have our preferences.
> 
> But believe me 100% right means little in court. Sad but true.


I ain't no legal eagle, so 'splain to me how not meeting the code is considered _libel_?


----------



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> Having been involved in libel cases, meeting NEC does not relieve you of responsibility, when those lawyers make you look like a total boob.
> 
> Look 1000's of pools are done with split bolts and I am really not arguing this point. I use cadweld JUST ME. we all have our preferences.
> 
> But believe me 100% right means little in court. Sad but true.


Maybe I should start wiring new homes in emt.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Move to Chicago and you'll have to wire new homes in EMT.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

*burndy*

burndy makes compression ground clamps rated for underground. we had to crimp 4/0 to 4/0 and 4/0 to ground rods. this was in specs to do it this way. crimper was $1200. or at least they said it was. this was in a sattelite antenna yard.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Typically, splitbolt type connectors are listed for 2 conductors total only. There are a few, very specific applications for more than 2 conductors.


As an inspector, I get to see a lot of different work sites. I do not see many splitbolt connectors installed anymore in the lower NY area. When I do see them, no offense, but the contractor is usually one who has been around awhile.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Around awhile meaning "old"?


----------

